# executive help available for the guys in ny.



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

I have a shovel and am willing to travel to stand and lean on it and watch you you work, and throw out unhelpful advice.
I will need a all expense paid trip and need $19,230 for the week along with lunch delivered to me at my shovel daily. And need the lodging accommodations to have a Lounge.
And if it snows here I will need a instantaneous flight home.
Only serious inquiries please.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

They're digging out from a historic, crippling snow event... I'm sure they're all in the mood for your amusing comments.


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

cubicinches;1875346 said:


> They're digging out from a historic, crippling snow event... I'm sure they're all in the mood for your amusing comments.


yeah and I am sure there not check the plow site . It is A JOKE.
Don't take your self so seriously.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

Does your shovel have WIFI?


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

fireball;1875391 said:


> Does your shovel have WIFI?


You can do that? Lol


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

cubicinches;1875346 said:


> They're digging out from a historic, crippling snow event... I'm sure they're all in the mood for your amusing comments.


I bet they would dig themselves out a lot faster, if B-2 Lawncare was there to supervise them...


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

B-2 Lawncare;1875311 said:


> I have a shovel and am willing to travel to stand and lean on it and watch you you work, and throw out unhelpful advice.
> I will need a all expense paid trip and need $19,230 for the week along with lunch delivered to me at my shovel daily. And need the lodging accommodations to have a Lounge.
> And if it snows here I will need a instantaneous flight home.
> Only serious inquiries please.


You aren't by chance a employee for the city of Kansas City are you? You just described most of our water dept. guys. ROFLMAO


----------

